# Health Check



## Elesez (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello everyone! I am new to the forum so you'll probably see me a lot with questions here. We are about to bring a vizsla puppy home. He is around 7 weeks now and I've planned on waiting until he is 10 weeks old. I've been having him over for "playdates" on a weekly basis for the past few weeks to introduce him to our golden retriever. I was shocked to see today how skinny our puppy and other puppies are. I'd think they are malnourished. The breeder (we are currently in Thailand) takes a lot of pride in her dogs, so I didn't questions her until today. Here are a few photos of the puppies. Like I said they are 7 weeks. Would you say they look a little too skinny and not very healthy? They also have a lot of bumps on their skin;(. Is seven weeks too early for a puppy to leave his litter? Because I'm now considering picking him asap. Thanks!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

this breaks my heart... so apologies upfront about my reaction, i don`t mean to be rude:

1. your breeder does not seem to be the one you would usually seriously buy a pup from. no one would allow a young puppy before pick up day to go for socialization play dates to the new home, too many health and safety risks involved

2. yes, this puppy seems seriously malnourished, another warning side related to the seriousness of your breeder

3. if your heart is set to save this little fellow, pick him up asap and be prepared for heavy vet bills along the way, consider it as a rescue. if you cannot afford possible vet bill consequences, leave him where he is and search for a reputable breeder.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow!


Get him out of there now.
malnourished. Take to vet check for worms and general health check.
That is not right.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, the puppies are malnourished.
If you are going to get one of these pups. I would do it now. Take it straight to the vet, and plan on feeding it multiple small meals a day. 
For rescue puppies that thin, I add small amounts of cooked beef liver to their food.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Have you seen the mother?
Been to the breeders?
Do they bring the pup to you for play dates?


He should be a butterball at this time in his life.


Bumps? Flea bites?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was thinking the bumps were probably puppy dermatitis. With them being malnourished, the vet would probably recommend antibiotics dependent on the severity. If the puppy is put on antibiotics, you're going to want to add a probiotic to its food.
The above is just a guess on the bumps.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Let me add my voice to this chorus, and sorry there's no way around this: The puppy has been neglected, I'd report this breeder to whatever animal rights organization or law enforcement agencies that handle these sorts of things and hope they take the puppies and give them proper care and find them good families.

Be aware that those first 7 weeks of the life already lived are crucial to the health and well being of any puppy and the adult dog they grow into, so you should prepare yourself for the very real probability of health issues of varying degrees of seriousness..not only for potential heart break, but the financial costs associated, if you can find proper veterinary care.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Elesez, I hope we did not scare you off! Obviously some very passionate V owners here.
I (we) are not blaming you . The breeder is the problem.


Get him to a vet as soon as you can/get him some good food. He will grow up to be a handsome V.


How many pups are involved? Are the pups in Thailand?


----------



## REC (Oct 9, 2019)

Echoing the above concerns. Another possible red-flag (albeit minor) - his nails are long. All of the breeders I know keep the pups nails nice and trim. It's the daily routine of touching the pups ears, paws, checking teeth etc. to get them used to humans. Trimming nails often help the pups get used to the routine so it's not an issue later on. 

Certainly a minor point compared to the obvious low-weight issue, but something I noticed.

All the best - I hope it works out!


----------

